# Creepy Ambient music



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

This YouTube channel has lots of good stuff.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKKVT_vF_ef6l0se2GdKJ7g


----------



## JosephV (Feb 7, 2017)

Have you heard "This is Halloween" from "The Nightmare Before Christmas". I just loved the lyrics and music.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

Checkout the guys at HauntAudio.com! There's several different artists' work on there with a wide variety of soundscapes and effects.


----------



## nosefuratyou (Jan 11, 2016)

Also a site called Gravecast.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

This is supposed to be 'New Age' music, but I think it's perfect for a spooky Halloween ambiance.






Another of my favorites is "Screams From The Cemetery" by Zombie Girl






You should check out some horror movie soundtracks...some that I like are "The Ring", "The Woman In Black", "Silent Hill", "Shutter", "The Uninvited".and "Blair Witch Project", among others. These have a lot of creepy and ethereal ambient music.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I discovered Raison d'être through John Wolfe's Season of Shadows website a few years ago and really like them. Some Halloween themed artists I've found are Shadows Symphony and Audio Zombie. Of course there's Nox Arcana, Midnight Syndicate and Verse 13 too. 

There's several dark ambient artists on Cryo Chamber that I like. They also have a few free samplers too! The cool thing about bandcamp is that in most instances you can sample the whole song instead of 30-second excerpts that most sites offer. 

https://cryochamber.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

lizzyborden said:


> I discovered Raison d'être through John Wolfe's Season of Shadows website a few years ago and really like them. Some Halloween themed artists I've found are Shadows Symphony and Audio Zombie. Of course there's Nox Arcana, Midnight Syndicate and Verse 13 too.
> 
> There's several dark ambient artists on Cryo Chamber that I like. They also have a few free samplers too! The cool thing about bandcamp is that in most instances you can sample the whole song instead of 30-second excerpts that most sites offer.
> 
> https://cryochamber.bandcamp.com/


Thanks for posting this, Lizzy. This is a great resource for ambient music. 

And another great artist you may want to check out on Bandcamp is Samhaynes. He does some interesting stuff.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Here's an album I'm working on:









Download here:
https://macabretonality.bandcamp.com/album/realm-of-restless-spirits


----------



## hallowskeepcreations (Nov 21, 2012)

Got a few good ambients that might be a little out side of normal ideas. I love movie sound tracks, the scores not the songs. Some great ones I love for this purpose are...
"The Queen" James Horner's piece from the film "Aliens" ...it plays while Ripley is looking at all the eggs and the egg sack before the big queen reveal, it loops near perfectly. I used this in a haunt maze before and it worked nicely.
"Se7en" the entire album is incredible for creating ambient tension. 
"2001" a space Odyssey-- believe it or not a lot of the dawn of man stuff and the dissonant A-Capella choir throughout is quite disturbing, and useful for many things.
those are some of the ones I like hope that helps. 
you should be able to find most of these ,if not all, on youtube.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Very useful links in this discussion! Some excellent tracks.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Yes! I'm so glad I've got so many responses. I'll plan to use the music to listen too and use for next Halloween! 

Already looking forward to it. =D


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

The right creepy music and sound effects choices can definitely create much of the atmosphere, and can work with the visual elements and enhance their effectiveness.


----------



## DamageGirl (Apr 23, 2017)

There is a lot of good stuf out there. Of course tastes differ from person to person. I really like this guy, a lot. Here are three clips. You can also find him on www.robertchristopher.Bandcamp.com And yes, one of the perks of Bandcamp is that you can listen multiple times to the whole track.


----------



## DamageGirl (Apr 23, 2017)

Here is the third clip. forgive my newbness. 
https://robertchristopher.bandcamp.com/track/dark-scavengers


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you. I plan to get a bandcamp account because I'm always checking out different kinds of music. Music is a wonderful thing and I always look for great sound effects and music for halloween or music in general to listen too during the day. It's what makes me happy of many things.

The theme from X-Files is something I've always used and themes from horror movies. They always make the atmosphere great during Halloween. The Amityville Horror theme really spooks me out. I can listen to that theme alone in my bedroom. It's so haunting to me and gives me the creeps. So music is very important during Halloween and for haunts.


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

I am surprised that no one has mentioned MIDNIGHT SYNDICATE or if they did i missed it. We have nearly every CD they have put out and we loop them on Halloween night on a 5 CD changer. Great ambient music for Halloween.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

NOX ARCANA

They're really awesome, and the best part is that they have SO many different themed albums - you can find music for just about any setting. My personal favorites are Carnival of Lost Souls and Transylvania... But they even have spooky Christmas music!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Here's a couple of links - I found out about Halloween at High Noon via Pumpkinrot's blog. In fact, he's got a bunch of links to dark ambient music on there.

https://www.youtube.com/user/HalloweenatHighNoon

And if you're in the mood for some synthwave type stuff, here's NewRetroWave's Halloween mix from last year:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqvsNz2QMbI


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Forhekset said:


> Here's a couple of links - I found out about Halloween at High Noon via Pumpkinrot's blog. In fact, he's got a bunch of links to dark ambient music on there.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/HalloweenatHighNoon
> 
> ...


Thank you again for all the links! I plan to use everyone's idea's and playing it all day long.

Sure it'll be a great mix! Just wanting to prepare myself before Halloween comes and get everything set up.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

TheScary_Jackolantern said:


> Thank you again for all the links! I plan to use everyone's idea's and playing it all day long.
> 
> Sure it'll be a great mix! Just wanting to prepare myself before Halloween comes and get everything set up.


I hear that, you can't really start too early.

Here's a few more links...might overlap some of the stuff from the Halloween mix I posted previously.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLyIFQr1wryPKE0l8idDGJRZyTzE6FmTWj

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JO29ROFQmT8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dfKGzhbB-Y


----------



## Bobba (Jul 8, 2017)

Try any soundtrack they use in the movie IT .


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 24, 2017)

do we have any sources that are in the public domain ?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Munchkin said:


> do we have any sources that are in the public domain ?


Yes, I know I have found a few that are public domain but may take me a few days to find them. So, if you can bear with me...


----------



## VenomStorm (Aug 11, 2016)

I second the Halloween at Highnoon stuff. Their AtomosFEAR cd is great for ambient sounds and their other cds are creepy as well. Ive slowly started just buying them to run through on Halloween night.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

http://www.darkwinter.com/index1.html

Everything on this site is free to download under a creative commons license. I've only downloaded a few, but really like Edge of October and Somnarium.


----------



## obergh (Oct 11, 2017)

Google Play has some good background music/sounds that aren't cheesy. The title of the collection is called "Halloween Sound Effects." Each track is different, some better than others, and best of all they're CHEAP and LONG. I especially like "Halloween Music, Scary Music and Scary Sounds" and "Sinister Halloween Night Background Sounds."


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

We used to scare kids using audio cassettes back in the day. Today, after 35 years, the possibilities are endless. For example: this year we have a small boy crying Prop; he will have a phone in his pocket playing a crying soundtrack. A group of scared frog sculptures- frogs croaking from another phone.
This year I'm still trying to decide what to use in the Cavern of the Druid Preist. There are scarey Gregorian chants. There's "Lung Shadows" by The The, lots of creepy whispering in that one. Templar Choir has some stuff. But I'm still leaning toward The Omen theme. I think I'll let the actual priest decide what he wants...


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Aug 18, 2017)

Currently I just use a few small MP3 speaker players that use a USB. One plays "ambient" sounds of wind, crickets, faint ghost sounds.
The other plays a hell sound (from my hell hole), and the third plays a demon talking, then a 30s break of silence, then a wolf growling, then 30s break.

I also am going to use an old Michaels skull prop I had that plays a scary carnival type song with laughing under my creepy clown.

I have also considered playing a "non scary" song, but it would make it very scary since it is so out of place.
Like:
"Mister Sandman" (it is in the Halloween 1 movie, but not everyone would get it)
or that church hymn from Christmas, some of those can be pretty creepy. They used it in the Conjuring 2.


----------



## obergh (Oct 11, 2017)

I created a Spotify playlist of dark, ambient music. Currently has 3 hours of music, titled "Dark Soundscape of Fear."

https://open.spotify.com/user/oberghjon/playlist/5x5yCJNPU1UoZI7KkRz7pp


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks. I'm also checking out Youtube for Creepy Graveyard sounds and music. I love Graveyard's and they've always creeped me out.

I found this today. If anyone finds anything else, please share!! 

*Creepy Forest*





*Creepy Graveyard*


----------



## jmax5105 (Oct 25, 2016)

I really like those above by MoxyToxy on YouTube... the fact that they already come 3 hours long is a bonus as well. I really like the Gathering Darkness ~ Scary Noises and Horror Music one for my yard this year!


----------

